# help im flippin out.......PLEASE HELP .. you may save a fish



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i bought two peacocks (iknow i know) from petsmart.. well both died and now my fish have sunken bellies.. i have put epsom salt in my tank..i am also feeding pellets with antibiotics.. the thing is i have a 150 and ALL 30 of my fish are looking sunken. still eating , still active, but i am at work and havent seen them today.. should i raise temp?? any suggestions on how to treat such a large tank?? all fish sunken so cant move to hospital.. i am really disappointed in myself and i will NO LONGER buy from chains.. if any local breeders around the nc area want to help it would be appreciated i cant find anyone!!! any advice would be appreciated as you may save a fish's life.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

are all your water parameters ok? Nitrite, ammonia, nitrate...

what filtration?

how long has it been set up?

water change routine?

You might want to look into jungle parasite pond formula. You can treat the whole tank with that without spending a fortune.


----------



## Gaynor (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi I'm sorry to hear you are having problems with your fish, I know just how you feel, it is so frustrating and upsetting! I am pretty new to the hobby, but have encountered my fair share of problems along the way! See my post in this section under 'Ahhhhh'. If I was you I would do a large water change and gravel clean, and add some salt. I would also add some wormer. It sounds like an internal parasite to me, but I am still learning too - there are people on here much more knowledgeable than me, hopefully they can help. Good luck with your fish, I hope things work out ok :thumb:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks for the responses.. what i did was drain my tank to 1/2 the amount (75 gallon) , so not using my sump now.. i have an air pump putting in some oxygen. i bought 4 boxes of jungle parasite fizzies. *** treated and am going to do again in 48 hrs.. i added some salt as well. and buy the way parameters are great, nearly perfect and i do 40-80% water changes every 7-10 days. i have a 150g tall and pool filter sand as a substrate.

for people in my same situation i will make a log

bought peacocks from petsmart on 6/12/09 
the fish died on 6/13/09 and i took them back
fish were fine until 6/22/09 and all at once they seem to have sunken bellies
drained tank to half the capacity (150g drained to 75g) added 3/4 cup of dissolved epsom salt
treated with 7 tablets of juble parasite clear fizzies, and feeding only jungle antiparasitic pellets

fish still active and eating a little less then normally + note + i am treating over 30 mbuna

for people like myself who are going through this and cant get any help, or not getting as quick as they need, even from mods... i will log this as a journal in hope of helping others out.. i will keep adding updates and possibly pics. i hope none of you all go through this, I myself will NEVER buy from a chain again. Thanks to the few that have posted.. i appreciate it very much in this time of need! thanks cf ill keep you posted


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry about your issues. That really sounds tough.

But the problem is NOT buying from a chain. The issue is putting new fish directly into your main tank -- no matter where you bought them. You really need a small 10-20 gallon quarantine tank that is used whenever you buy new fish. Even the most reputable LFS may carry fish with parasites or other issues. A quarantine tank goes a long way toward preventing similar problems in the future . . .

Good luck on getting this resolved quickly.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks hollyfish and i agree totally.. i got greedy>>> lesson learned.

UPDATE

came home today and the fish are looking a little better.. looks like the quick reaction time with the salt, followed by jungle parasite fizzies worked well. .FINGERS CROSSED..

this fish are still sunken but it looks like their ??anus?? is a little larger, lower and the abdomen is starting to fill in.. "maybe my wishful thinking" the fish are still active and seem to eat, although not as much as usual.. to be expected i guess.

i plan to follow up at the 48 hr mark with a 75 percent water change and another round of 48 hr jungle fizzie.. i will also add salt, "1 cup per 100 gallons"

id like to again thank everyone with advice, and hopefully as i update the progress others can see the errs i made.

thanks again cf,
thanks again moderators

:thumb:


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

You've got to get a (cycled) filter going in there. You can't just drain the water 1/2 down and add an airstone. They need filtration. Those meds are only $16 to treat the entire tank twice. I'd get it filled back up and get your sump going again (hopefully the good bacteria didn't die) and just treat the whole full tank.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i have a powerhead running and pumping the water around... also a uv sterilizer.. im going to fill and treat today.

update: fish are doing really well.. all are eating, active and it seems like the bellys arent as disdained.

really *** always chosen api over jungle products.. their packaging and such just look cheap!!! but after this i am putting alot more faith in their products.. thanks all

today i am filling tank and treating again.. ill update as to how it is going


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Anytime the fish are still eating, you should try feeding them foods soaked in meds or containing meds. Jungle makes an antiparasitic pellet, and that is what I would be using.

I also use this on all incoming new fish while in quarantine.

And for future reference...Next time, don't panic if you don't get immediate answers. We aren't on here all day! Just do a search for your symptoms in this folder and you will find your answers. :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Post have been deleted.

Please keep all purchasing information in a pm. It isn't allowed out in the forum.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

oh maybe it was misread i didnt flip cichlidaholic.. just wanted to give you your props.. yes older posts helped so much

i am also feeding the pellets from jungle.. im really impressed with their products..

UPDATE:
i did an 85% water change and redosed the fizzies.. fish's bellies are looking alot better starting to fill in, returned tank to full capasity and treated for the amount of water in sump and tank :total 180 gallons. all fish are looking pretty good except one which is now in a 2 gallon quarentine tank being treated the same as others.

the fish in question is a chipokae and it seems to have (this sounds funny) a HUGE head and a HUGE bump on this throat!! any ideas , questions


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Can you post a pic of the chipokae? Male or female?

Is it holding?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

cichlid ill get a pic up of the cipokae, asap.. although i believe its male.. BUT i noticed that i have a holding cobalt zebra..

1. will the jugle anti parasite fizz hurt the eggs?
2. if i run my uv sterilizer, will it deplete the potency of the fizz tablets??
3. any other suggestions on medicated food besides the jugle pellets i am using
4. my fish bellies look A TON better, but how long until rounded again.. is it safe to stop treating? i have treated 3 times now and done two 80% water changes between them??

thanks again cichlidaholic :thumb:


----------



## mncherie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your troubbles Jfly.....I wish you best of luck with the lill critters


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks girlie.. as always youre a sweetie.. :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

> 1. will the jugle anti parasite fizz hurt the eggs?


I don't think so. I've had holding fish before when I treated with this and didn't have any problems at all.



> 2. if i run my uv sterilizer, will it deplete the potency of the fizz tablets??


Honestly, I don't know. I don't think it will hurt, but I'm just not sure.



> 3. any other suggestions on medicated food besides the jugle pellets i am using


No, not as long as they are eating it!



> 4. my fish bellies look A TON better, but how long until rounded again.. is it safe to stop treating? i have treated 3 times now and done two 80% water changes between them??


I think you may have just been underfeeding. I really don't think you'd see changes this fast if it were parasitic. So, yes, I would stop the treatment.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

for sure there was a parasite.. it actually infected and killed almost all the fish at petsmart.. they all shared the same sump  sorry it took so long to post again.. i am a proud father now.. 6/30/09 6:38 p.m. Greyland Alexander Bryant came into this world.. 9 lbs 1 oz..!! he's an ox and the best thing to happen to me.. fish are doing great.. but now dont seem AS important.. found my new obsession.. thanks to all.. my fish are doing great and *** treated for the third round for the parasites.. thanks so much cf :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Congratulations to you! There's nothing quite like it, is there?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

cichlidaholic.. that is correct.. its amazing how in just a few seconds youre whole being changes!!! sorry for being off topic mods.. just happy

cichlidaholic.. fish are looking great and i appreciate the help given so much... cf is great!! the mods are terrific.. thanks for saving me alot of time, heartache, and money


----------

